# Reles de estado solido



## JorgIVariuS (Nov 22, 2006)

Necesito  información el funcionamiento y características técnicas e internas de los RELES DE ESTADO SOLIDO, muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 22, 2006)

Aquí hay un de link con información, espero te ayude

saludos

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/solidstate.html

Y un proyecto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm


----------



## Aristides (Nov 22, 2006)

En este libro (PDF)

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/ICSpanish.pdf

en la Pág. 72 y en el apéndice "C".


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 14, 2006)

son lo mejor que hay, muy superior a ponerse uno a lidiar con triacs, fuera de eso son optoaislados lo que lo tranquiliza a uno y mas aun si vas a conectarlo a una PC


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola, quisiera saber si este circuito lo puedo conectar a 12v así como esta? que debería cambiar para que funcione con 12v?
Nose que función cumplen D3, R2 y Q1 en este circuito. Si alguien me puede explicar se lo agradezco.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 26, 2010)

Regulan la corriente del led del optocoplador. Si le metes los 9V, solo aguantara una fraccion de segundo.


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 26, 2010)

gracias antiworldx, con cuanto lo tendría que alimentar?


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 26, 2010)

ese circuito esta hecho para operar con corriente alterna. Si usas directa probablemente no funcione, o solo tendra disparo pero nunca podras desactivarlo hasta que cortes la corriente del triac.
Y lo que puedes alimentar del lado del triac, depende completamente del modelo del triac, lo cual lo dicen las utiles datasheet.


----------

